# Arranged marriages spouse visa



## heihaci (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi all

I've been lurking around this forum for quite a while in preparation of my wife's visa application. I'm from the UK but got an arranged marriage in Bangladesh.

I meet the financial category A and accommodation requirements so I can't see that being a problem for the ECO. 
My mom arranged the marriage for me by going Bangladesh two weeks earlier than me and looking at potential brides. Then I went two weeks later and then went to my wife's house with my family to meet her for the first time. I really liked her and she like me too and we agreed to get married and a date was set for marriage and after marriage she lived with me for 5 days before I went back to the UK. There aren't any photos of us together before the marriage as this is not normal in bangladeshi culture but photos of my mum with my wife before marriage. We did whatsapp each other and have phone conversation before marriage but she was using someone else's phone and I was using my moms phone with a bangladeshi sim card. I have managed to take screenshots of the whatsapp conversation on my mum's phone.
I'm worried that the ECO might think this is not a genuine marriage but it's hard to prove it to them.
Any advice would be appreciated?


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

heihaci said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've been lurking around this forum for quite a while in preparation of my wife's visa application. I'm from the UK but got an arranged marriage in Bangladesh.
> 
> ...


How about you moving to Bangladesh and live with your wife for a while before applying for an UK spouse visa? After all, the other half does not need to come to the UK, you can always go and live with her in Bangladesh.


----------



## heihaci (Dec 30, 2015)

HKG3 said:


> How about you moving to Bangladesh and live with your wife for a while before applying for an UK spouse visa? After all, the other half does not need to come to the UK, you can always go and live with her in Bangladesh.


I don't really like Bangladesh as I grew up in the UK so prefer that she come to live with me


----------



## heihaci (Dec 30, 2015)

would a covering letter from myself and my wife explaining the arranged marriage process help?


----------



## heihaci (Dec 30, 2015)

any further advice???


----------



## coffeegirl (Apr 29, 2015)

Do you skype at all? Perhaps you could use screenshots of those.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

coffeegirl said:


> Do you skype at all? Perhaps you could use screenshots of those.


Also, any photos of you and your wife together - what about honeymoon photos?


----------



## nasima83 (Aug 29, 2015)

yes right in your letter it was arranged.keep call logs everyday.5days isnt much you have to prove you intend to live together.maybe go again for a couple of weeks..i dont no why ppl say go and settle in Bangladesh


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

nasima83 said:


> i dont no why ppl say go and settle in Bangladesh


Whats wrong with living in Bangladesh?

Stop 'talking down' developing countries.


----------



## nasima83 (Aug 29, 2015)

i dont think you understood what i said.your the one who said you dont really like bangladesh.im not talking it down even though i was born here i love my home country.what i meant was because our ties are here we cant settle there yet with our partners.


----------



## nasima83 (Aug 29, 2015)

sorry wrong person.its easy for you to say go and live in bangladesh when our main family ties and income is here.yes maybe in the future but not now.dont jump to conclusions please


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just to make clear that when you marry a non-EEA citizen, there is no automatic right for them to settle with you in UK. The purpose of marriage is to be with someone you love and are committed to, not a way to settle in a particular country. If you meet all the requirements, permission may be given to live and eventually settle in UK, but that's not a primary purpose of marriage (I'm using the phrase in the usual sense, not in a technical sense under previous immigration rules). So if you marry a non-EEA citizen who isn't settled in UK, you have a choice of trying to settle in UK, in the country of your spouse's nationality or any other country where you both can get permission to live. Marriage shouldn't be seen as way of becoming an economic migrant.


----------



## nasima83 (Aug 29, 2015)

i thought this was a forum ro give advice and help each other in getting a visa if given permission by ukvi.i understand that may not always be the case.but when someone asks for advice and then they are told go and live in the other country where your partner lives i think thats being ignorant.anyway this is just a forum.whats meant to be will be.no one has the power to make that decision on here.only advise bcause thats what this is a forum


----------



## Babu007 (Aug 29, 2015)

HKG3 .... You want people to leave uk and settle in bangladesh?or you are against uk bangladesh marriage?are you against human rights or against marriage overseas?

People have their match before even they born,it doesn't mean you have to marry someone from your country.you can like anyone at any age from anywhere doesn't mean if you love someone go and settle his country,both decides where to stay and no1 can get that right away.people have to work,think of career,and future and decide where can live well.


Heihaci... You lived with your wife for 5 days,you had to live on that period at anyways but they don't like to believe that now as they want's to refuse more people and people can apply again and they get fees again.every case is unique and you provide any evidance you have.everyone doesn't have same type of evidance,perhapes you can come bangladesh and spend more times and then go and apply.you have to show your tie of relation.people just would messup with your mind.i got refused and they told me to take my relation away to bangladesh.you have to be smart and don't rely on people.people just gives you hard time and tense.so you can make your case well.


----------



## Amin1981 (Aug 21, 2015)

Heihice,I totally agree with babu007,I was in the same situation as you as I had an arranged marriage and came back to the uk within 3 days cause of work,but as babu007 said I went back after 3 months stayed in Bangladesh for 2 month and took as many photos and came back and submitted my application and it was all successful first time.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Babu007 said:


> HKG3 .... You want people to leave uk and settle in bangladesh?or you are against uk bangladesh marriage?are you against human rights or against marriage overseas?


Babu007

I am not against any of the things you said above.

If you look at my first post carefully, all I said was that given the lack of time together, I suggested was for the OP to move back to Bangladesh to live with his spouse in order to increase the chance of getting a spouse visa. Then someone came out and said 'I dont no (sic) why ppl say go and settle in Bangladesh'. I only then try to point out that there is nothing wrong with living in Bangladesh.


----------

